# Insider ownership, RPS and EPS



## Ryano91 (14 July 2011)

Hello.

Im just wondering if there is anywhere on the internet that I can find details about insider ownership, earnings per-share rank and relative price strength rank for ASX listed companies?


Thanks


----------

